# how do you feel about kids?



## nintendoanna (Oct 10, 2016)

i hate kids i hate everything about them whenever my brother brings his kid over i actually want to claw my eyes out because he won't STOP CRYING i always try to make plans the day he brings his son over just so i'm not in the house i can't stand it lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 10, 2016)

The only time I have a problem with kids is when parents aren't controlling them out in public. I can't tell you how many of my movie experiences this year have been ruined because parents brought their loud child and wouldn't keep them quiet. It feels like everywhere I go there's a child screaming in my ear. Sometimes I'll see parents on their cellphone texting while their child runs rampant. So my problem is really with the parents rather than kids.

Edit: If anyone remembers that scene from Drake & Josh where they're waiting to ride the Demonator and the kid keeps poking Josh with the pirate sword, that's parenting these days in a nutshell.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 10, 2016)

I've never had to take care of a child, but I wouldn't really want to anyway. I think I could cope with somebody a little older, like 10, but the further down you go the further torment I am unwilling to endure.


----------



## glacies (Oct 10, 2016)

I only really dislike the type of kids that are spoiled by their parents. When they cry if they don't get their way,

I find it hard to talk to kids too because they're not very mature. I never know what to say. Apart from that I'd say kids are alright if they're well mannered, calm and funny.


----------



## Crash (Oct 10, 2016)

I've more or less raised my sister for the past ten years, and I've spent a lot of those years babysitting for other families as well, so I'm more experienced in childcare than I ever expected to be. I really love babies + toddlers, but imo it all boils down to how you raise them. I can't stand being out in public and seeing kids act like maniacs while their parents do absolutely nothing & just let them do it.


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 10, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The only time I have a problem with kids is when parents aren't controlling them out in public. I can't tell you how many of my movie experiences this year have been ruined because parents brought their loud child and wouldn't keep them quiet. It feels like everywhere I go there's a child screaming in my ear. Sometimes I'll see parents on their cellphone texting while their child runs rampant. So my problem is really with the parents rather than kids.



yeah that's true, honestly my brother & his girlfriend are the worst parents if his kid is having a tantrum they just stick a tablet in front of him and let him run around the whole place while the tablet is on full blast. he's always throwing the ipad around too if he loses or screams if he loses and he broke my brothers phone lol, i know what u mean by its the parents fault rather then the kids


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 10, 2016)

they can be cute, i enjoy visiting people who have young kids but i wouldn't want any of my own.


----------



## Tao (Oct 10, 2016)

As long as they're not little ****s, I'm fine with kids between the age of like 1-5. That's when they can actually be adorable, and they're still at an age where you can tell them automatic doors open faster if you run at them.


Newborns all just look like mutant potatoes with nothing unique between them and older ones seem to just irritate me regardless of how well behaved they are.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 10, 2016)

I think I am fond of kids but I'm scared of taking care of /babysitting them because I'm horribly irresponsible and I don't want to influence them


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 10, 2016)

You mean Demons from the pits of hell? Awful. Parents seem to believe their own kid instead of me who babysits them.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 10, 2016)

I dislike most of them. They get into everything and cry when they break something (that isn't even theirs sometime) or they don't get what they want.

I was sitting down on the floor at a party, and a kid was messing around the shelf behind me. A vase fell, hit my head, and broke on the floor and then the kid starts crying for some reason even though I was the one that got hit with the vase.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2016)

Since I am the oldest in my family and have 4-year-old twin sisters, I am quite experienced in child care.  Yes, they cry and make messes and need to get their diapers changed, but eventually you get used to it.  I hate the older kids, like 5-6 year olds, who think they know everything and refuse to listen.  I have a cousin like that and I hate babysitting her because she just ignores me and does her own thing.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

Well the kid depends on the parent. If the parent spoils them or doesn't control them, they become little ****s. If the parents are strict, like my dad, the kid learns to act like a normal human being.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 10, 2016)

I am fine with kids if they are well behaved, but I only want to be around them for a few minutes. I do NOT want kids of my own, but unfortunately I am at an age where I get asked if I have/want kids almost daily. :C It is annoying! I have cats people! I'm good! ^-^


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 10, 2016)

I want children one day, but not now. I JUST got married, and I told my husband "yeah my dude we aren't having kids until I'm 30 (I'm 18 he's 21) so don;t even think about it". He's fine with that, and we're just gonna live our lives until then.


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 10, 2016)

I like kids and have always been good with them. I work with children at both of my jobs (pre-school & daycare) and really enjoy working with the 1-5 year old age group c: whining, tantrums, and all of those semi-annoying behaviors don't bother me. it's just a normal part of their development, although of course it can be irritating.

I definitely want children someday. my husband is a little indifferent about it and wants to wait a few years which I have accepted. I'm 24 and ideally would like to have my first child by 28, but we'll see.


----------



## Mints (Oct 10, 2016)

while errbody is roasting kids, i find some of them to be really cute (since i volunteer at a preschool) && i don't understand what half of them even say lmao.


----------



## Invisible again (Oct 10, 2016)

It really depends. If they're well-behaved, then that's great, and they can be pretty fun. Now, if they're just screaming and running all over the place while the parents are in Lala Land, yeaaaaah, then I get pissed off and have a migraine. Honestly, if you're going to take your kids out with you, at least teach them good manners and how to respect people first; and if you can't do that, then don't have kids at all.


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 10, 2016)

I like kids, but not as much when they cry and scream. Otherwise they're super cute!


----------



## frio hur (Oct 10, 2016)

the lady next door has four really loud hyper monsters, two boys that always pick on their little sisters and make the youngest cry and scream all the time.

and they all think my yard is their play ground :/


----------



## namiieco (Oct 10, 2016)

I really don't like them. They are annoying and most of them are sassy little brats. 
I cannot stand kids under 10


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2016)

i don't rly like them. i'm just glad i dont have to be around kids a lot


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

they're.... ok 

i can't stand my 3 y.o brother, he screams sooo much. he's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 10, 2016)

I strongly dislike all children no matter the circumstance. I have no desire to have any of my own, either.


----------



## moonford (Oct 10, 2016)

Very obnoxious and hard to understand.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 10, 2016)

i used to hate the thought of kids until i started volunteering with them. i'm definitely more comfortable around older children though, babies and toddlers are too alien for me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 10, 2016)

It really depends on the kid. Good kid or not, I usually don't like being around them either way because I don't know how to act with kids around and I wouldn't say I'm good at handling them either.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 10, 2016)

I hate kids too, but they love me..
when I worked as a teacher assistant a few years ago they would all shout my name and come running to hug me when they see me walking from afar (kg2 children), also they would always tell me that they loved me more than the teahchers and would write me those "I love you soo much, miss <3" haha.
such innocence is great but I wish I knew how to handle it well because  I'm really not good with kids. one thing I noticed is they like how I talk to them as if they were adults and not use kid talk while playing with their hair like some people like to do...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 10, 2016)

I love kids. Sure, they can be difficult at times, but they can also be so sweet. Not to mention, extremely funny.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 10, 2016)

Because of my niece I got pretty much immune to loud children, but it's still annoying when parents don't take care of their kids in public when they're being loud or annoying.


----------



## Dim (Oct 10, 2016)

I hate them. Especially the ones in our neighborhood. They would always try to provoke my little brother or sister and tried to get them in trouble, going so far as to lie to their parents about us. Ofc their idiot parents would believe their lies    

-___-


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 10, 2016)

lol the only problem i have with kids is when they won't stfu during movies. it pisses me off so bad, i can't even put it into words how much i hate when kids talk and screech throughout movies. also people who bring babies who get scared easily by loud noises: why the **** did you bring your screeching child to the movie you knew would be loud af?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 10, 2016)

Pretty much what a lot of people said I only have problems with kids when the parents aren't looking after them in public is super irritating and annoying when that happens. 

Also I HATE it when kids come up to you when you are using your phone and watch whatever you are watching and you can't put your phone away because the parent is watching and it would be rude


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 10, 2016)

I like well behaved kids and hope to have my own in a few years. Kids need to be protected and loved.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 10, 2016)

Greninja said:


> Pretty much what a lot of people said I only have problems with kids when the parents aren't looking after them in public is super irritating and annoying when that happens.
> 
> Also I HATE it when kids come up to you when you are using your phone and watch whatever you are watching and you can't put your phone away because the parent is watching and it would be rude


Wtf those parents just let their kids walk up to a stranger and start looking at what they are doing? Wow bad parenting


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2016)

I am not a fan of children. At all. I am not one to get easily irritated, but children really get on my nerves. They are obnoxious, loud, and so inconsiderate. I know there some really respectful children out there, but I rarely see them. I especially hate when they throw fits in the stores. I grew up being thankful for what I had and to never whine about what I didn't. Wanted something? Work for it. It really makes me mad when I see ungrateful children causing a scene in the toy aisle. And don't get me started with the people who bring babies into theatres/or school concerts, where silence is needed. I understand you may not have a sitter, but I am pretty sure you have some family/friends that won't mind watching them. It makes me go nuts when they start crying. 

 Other than all of the negatives, I enjoy the things they tend to say, especially when trying to say certain words and it comes out more vulgar than intended, haha! They also do some of the oddest things sometimes, which I get a kick out of.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 10, 2016)

OMG THE TIME FOR ME TO RANT 
I have a 6 year old cousin, I've survived all the years and she's really immature and annoying. Like really spoiled and bratty. She ruined my birthday because she started crying and said the presents were supposed to be hers, and they let her blow the candle. Like wtf it was my birthday? But also she would tell my aunt, if I didn't play with her. She FORCED me to play with her and do things for her. Even give things that were mines to her or she would start crying. There are so many things she has done like too much to list but this pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 10, 2016)

Despite the fact that I technically am one, I deSPISE children.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 10, 2016)

I generally really like kids of almost all ages, except for older kids that are almost teenagers or just any kid in general that acts like they know everything (my sister's currently in this stage and I hate it :T). Also like a lot of people already mentioned people who raise their kids to be spoiled brats and really bad behaved are terrible parents who really need to not have kids, they're not helping anyone.


----------



## Dorian (Oct 10, 2016)

Speaking as the parent of a twenty year old daughter, I consider most of you children and I love all of you


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 10, 2016)

Kids could be cute, but I despise them if they're spoiled. This is one of the reasons why I don't want children is because of that.


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

I like some kids. My baby cousin is so sweet, clever, and almost never cries. 

Oh, and there was this little girl in the bathroom at a restaurant I went to. I saw her behind me waiting to use the sink, so when I was done I just left it on for her. She said, "Thank you very much for leaving the sink on," and then I warned her that it may be hot, and to be careful. Then she thanked me again in the most polite little voice. Well-mannered kids can make my entire day!

Other than that, parents who don't control or discipline their kids frustrate me.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 10, 2016)

kids are so cute, but i don't think i'll have any. my partner and i are both pretty mentally ill, so we're kinda scared of unintentionally messing them up.

but there are sooo many cute kids in our neighbourhood! where i live there are lots of apartment buildings and lots of parks, so they are always playing! 

where i live has a predominantly asian population, and they are always so well-behaved! and they always have such cute outfits hehe. but our local shopping centre has a huge ikea, so we always get lots of "tourists" on weekends, and it's crazy the difference in their behaviour! i find anglo kids are usually a lot more bratty and loud - i think a lot of parents can be pushovers and let kids get their way all the time, which means they are sooo spoilt.
i hope this doesn't sound racist or anything btw!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 11, 2016)

I love kids. I mean, I prefer dogs generally  but I work with kids on a daily basis and have done for several years now. It wasn't my first choice of job, I just kind of fell into it and as I enjoyed it I continued with it. 
There have been very few kids I've met who I couldn't find something about them which I liked. I work with very challenging children so I have a lot of patience for kids who are just being 'bratty' with no cause or reason. 
It's more parents I have a problem with. Some seem to believe that because their child is the center of their universe that everybody else should feel the same about them. It doesn't help the child to have parents like that. Not the kids fault at the end of the day


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2016)

I haven't seen kids in so long so I hardly remember but Arab kids are the WORST one time one of them was throwing bread at my brother and then spilled soda  on him on a plane and his dad was 100% ok with it then I knew this one who was obsessed with naruto and it really wasn't a healthy amount of obsession, he would always ****in hijack TVs and change the show like ??? They're more spoiled than average because their parents use them to show off their wealth + lie about their intelligience and grades to others so it gives them a false sense of superiority and they become *******s OwO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also they're HEAVILY coddled for just about anything. The only exception is when you get the parents that beat you for bad grades. But lately that hasn't been too common

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lit the kid will set a house on fire and the parents would b like habibi...have some hummus it's so ok <3 then pinch its cheeks t makes me GAG


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 11, 2016)

i love kids if they're other people's kids. the thought of having to raise a kid terrifies me because of the physical, emotional, psychological, and economical costs..


----------



## vel (Oct 11, 2016)

don't like babies, too many bad experiences and just annoying overall, and some toddlers, such as bratty ones, or kids that are bratty makes me hate kids. technically i'm still a kid, but i hate myself too gosh darnit


----------



## maplecheek (Oct 11, 2016)

It depends on the parents. Kids aren't innately one way or another, but with poor parenting they can be obnoxious. But it really depends. They are just like adults in diversity. I don't like noisy people, so I don't like noisy children.


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't dislike kids or anything, I'm one of the oldest in my family (generation) so I grew up around my younger siblings and cousins. I don't have anything against anyone just based on their age, especially young children. I don't mind them at all, however, I would not have children myself, for a few reasons, i'd much much rather look after animals.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't really like them, because they stress me out. They're loud, needy, messy, and everything else I can't handle.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2016)

They're cool I love kids and they love me


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeaaah don't like kids.............hope I never have to have one T~T


----------



## rocklazy (Oct 11, 2016)

Kinda neutral about it
I don't like kids a lot but kids love me for some reason?? 
They're really cute though when they're in like preschool and don't scream or cry every second o:
But I never want any and I'd rather be miserable and lonely forever then have any at all


----------



## kayleee (Oct 11, 2016)

Honestly I can't stand kids and I can't figure out why anyone would ever want them


----------



## Aquari (Oct 11, 2016)

i dont like them, theyre always noisy and interrupting my afternoon nap


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm not a fan of kids under 8 years old. Wouldn't want any of my own but I probably would adopt one out of their baby/toddler years.


----------



## Elov (Oct 12, 2016)

It really depends. Some kids can be pretty cool. I sat next to a 9 year old on a plane and we talked about animal crossing for a good hour. I was honestly pretty impressed he was really intelligent for his age.


----------



## Paradise (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a love hate relationship with kids. The ones that are bratty, spoiled, cry or complain alot, and annoy you are not my cup of tea. BUT luckily not every kid is the same, and I have actually met alot of really cool kids. I like to see their take on the world and different topics, and how they react and handle things. I actually find it very interesting. And I also like to ask them real life questions that I would normally ask a teen or an adult (obviously to an extent) but it's interesting to see different answers for different kids. I grew up with 3 sisters and I have 18 first cousins ranging from age 4 to 27! (with more on the way yay!)


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 12, 2016)

It depends on how they act. The calm ones who are like shy, quiet, and respectful to other people, they are the ones I like. The ones always crying and making a fuss about everything, please don't come near me. They're cuter when they're your own


----------



## Jebedeah (Oct 12, 2016)

I really LOVE kids! They have the tastiest meat I've ever eaten! 
Nah, but seriously: I like kids, even one of my hobbies is working with them. They are funny and the most important thing about this hobby (Scout leader) is, that you are developing them, teaching them new stuff they'll use in their future lives. You're like parent, or teacher. You have serious impact on their future life and that's what I really like. When the kid says: "But Jebedeah told me that I have to do it like that, so I'm doing it like that", that really warms my heart


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 12, 2016)

I love 'em and hate 'em. Would never have any myself but the sometimes they can be cute or funny, others are literally demon spawn from hell.


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 12, 2016)

it's a difficult topic for me because one of my favorite things is spending time with or playing with a well-behaved happy child, whereas one of my _least_ favorite things is spoiled, bratty children. I love kids, but I can't stand bratty kids and (more importantly) can't stand parents who don't _*parent,*_ dammit.

As for having them myself, I've always wanted to have a son or daughter of my own. Although, being the man, I think that's up to my wife xD


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 12, 2016)

Allow me to tell a little story from my childhood...

When I was in Kindergarten, we had a "Show and Tell" day. My uncle brought in his bunny for me, and someone else had their brother or someone bring in his newborn twins. The rest of the class ran up to get a peek and I just hung back like, "Nah, I'm cool." That didn't stop the other kids from immediately jumping all over that and saying how I hated babies. *shrug*

So to sum up: I love animals. Kids, and people in general, not so much.

And to quote Daria: "I don't like kids. I didn't even like kids when I was a kid."


----------



## chaicow (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't really like children. Legally, I'm still a child(I'm 15) but what I was referring to was young children. So far, all of the young children that I have met have been so whiney and immature. They also lack respect and are so unappreciative. Children demand so much. I'm not a very patient person.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't really like kids..my grandma worked at a daycare and during the summer when school was out, my mom worked and I had to go to the daycare with my grandmother to help out..I must have been about 12..there were these little boys kicking the side of a dollhouse, I told them to stop..they said they didn't have to listen to me because I was brown and they weren't..so precious..but then, there was this kid named Josh who had this baby blanket..if anyone touched it, he lost his mind...I was just chilling in the corner staying away from the kids like always and he just came up to me, gave me the blanket and ran off to play...his mom came to the daycare and said she wanted to meet the girl her 3 year old son kept talking about..go figure..before then, the only time we ever interacted was when I fed him some toast one morning.


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 12, 2016)

I dislike children, even though that's kinda hippocritical because I'm a kid myself. I neither like kids that are older that me, or younger. The older kids are, frankly, straight-up buttholes, and the younger ones are just plain annoying and rude. Not to mention even kids my age can be that way, but I get along with them better. I guess it's just the age difference.


----------



## Steelfang (Oct 12, 2016)

I like them when they're well behaved. Honestly, even the most obnoxious ones can really be blamed on their parents. I get really annoyed when people bring their children into my store and they're running around, screeching, and causing trouble, but it all comes down to the parents in the end, and I don't blame the kids for being kids.

I don't find them appealing, but I don't outright hate them, and I've met a few that were really well behaved and even genuinely cute.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 12, 2016)

When you are in a public setting, and a child is screaming or crying an the parents are doing nothing. (((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't think anybody likes whiney and badly behaved children. But that is more down to the parents....sometimes there are issues with cause a child's behaviour of course, but there is a noticeable difference. Some parents just spoil their children and think they can do no wrong. They don't realise or don't care how irritating it is for other people to have their legs rammed by the little darlings toy pushchair (happened to me the other day).


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

Really annoying, expensive and time-consuming. I don't really get why people are so excited about having one or more to be honest. I mean why should I waste time on that that when I can focus on a partner, pet or things? Also I wouldn't really want my kids to have whatever mental diseases I have anyways :v

And I think one should respect if another doesn't want a kid. It's their choice, their life and this universal whine force that people join and spit on people who doesn't have/want kids should be killed with fire.


----------



## Soda Fox (Oct 13, 2016)

Sometimes kids are ok, sometimes they're the bane of my existence.  I would never have any of my own, but I do like well behaved children and will be willing to baby-sit them for short periods of time.  As long as I can give the kid back as soon it starts crying or poops I can tolerate them.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 13, 2016)

I think kids are great, but I don't currently have the desire to raise any myself.


----------



## Radagast (Oct 16, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Really annoying, expensive and time-consuming. I don't really get why people are so excited about having one or more to be honest. I mean why should I waste time on that that when I can focus on a partner, pet or things? Also I wouldn't really want my kids to have whatever mental diseases I have anyways :v
> 
> And I think one should respect if another doesn't want a kid. It's their choice, their life and this universal whine force that people join and spit on people who doesn't have/want kids should be killed with fire.



I couldn't agree more. I can't stand kids and I simply don't understand why anyone would ever want one, but I still respect their decisions. 

On the other hand, I've been called irresponsible for not wanting any. I had a vasectomy almost three years ago, while being a single childfree virgin, and got a lot of patronizing crap from people about that decision, along the lines of "you'll change your mind later!" 

Thankfully, I've since found a wonderful partner who also never wants kids, but I'm still annoyed with people who have this weird anti-childree bias.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't hate kids, but I don't think you should bring them in public if they're usually very loud ie. screaming, squalling, wailing. I work in a restaurant and NOTHING is more annoying than a small child that's screaming and throwing food around. I get sometimes kids do embarrassing things that parents can't help, but if you can't control your children I don't think you should take them out in public.


----------



## Franny (Oct 16, 2016)

i dont like children. im awful with them too. i could see why people want them but i personally never will have them. maybe i'll adopt an older child, like 11+?


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

I like kids, but I also dislike them. My love for them varies based on age. They always go through those phases where they act out. Not all of them, but the majority I guess. I definitely wanna have a kid of my own, but child birth is terrifying. I would definitely consider adoption, but something tells me that there is something really special when you make the kid yourself. And I don't mean the process of actually making the kid...


----------



## Greggy (Oct 16, 2016)

I hate annoying children, I want to bully them so badly. No edgy.
Some kids are nice though. But majority of the kids I meet a freaking brats that I want to punch in the face if the law allows me to do so.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 16, 2016)

They can be pretty fun. I went to my friend's house and played on the Wii U with him and his younger brothers. It was pretty enjoyable playing as the 4 of us. Also, when my friend left the game (which was Super Mario 3d World, btw), I felt like I was really good at the game since his little brothers weren't as good at it and constantly bubbled themself (which is what you do when you don't wanna be hurt and want to follow whoever is playing).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 17, 2016)

It depends on whose kids they are and how the kid behaves, but I love kids, and I want to have some someday. Sometimes though I just want to smack some people's kids, like seriously, learn how to parent, your kid is being a brat and you're obviously not doing anything about it.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 17, 2016)

I hate most of them. Especially the ones that scream in public


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 17, 2016)

I like kids alot! I could imagine having one or two... But I do write stories and make characters for most kids anyway, hope to publish something someday..

But i couldnt agree more about how they behave, its definitly annoying when they have no sense of timing when it comes to anger or sadness outbursts... dear i feel bad about the parents too, they are just as annoyed as we are, then theres the argument if they are actually good parents that keep their kids in check! but thats also depending..


----------



## ams (Oct 17, 2016)

I love working with them but feel significantly less excited about having them in my house.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hate them with a passion, the foul mouthed little brats abused my mother over the fence because she wouldn't let them ride my brothers bike, they threw a post at our house WHICH ALMOST SMASHED OUR WINDOW! I could go on for hours about how I despise children, but you wouldn't be able to read it all.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 1, 2016)

This probably sounds horrible, but I hate children soooooo much! I can deal with them for about 30 seconds before I just want them to leave. I don't find them cute, especially not babies (they literally look like a deformed potato how is that adorable?") and the crying just drives me up the wall. I was at a presentation where you had the chance to ask people about their experience in space (an event I was excited about as you and to get invited to be able to go) and some parent brought their God-forsaken child and it sat and cried THE ENTIRE TIME. Like I was just trying to enjoy myself and instead this little kid was sitting whining and crying about whatever ("I'm bored!" "I want sweets!" "I want to go home!" And the like) and I just wanted the parent to take them out of the room and stop disrupting the entire thing. Also kids that are so spoiled are just the worst. They get whatever they want, and if they don't they just cry until they do. I know not all children are like this but seriously, I have never met a child I would like to spend more than 5 minutes with. (And I don't want any of my own, ever!) On Halloween I can deal with children I suppose, as all I need to do is give them some candy and they leave, so that is the only time of year I'm not wishing I could leave when they come around. On Christmas I have had too many experiences of spoilt family members that get tons of presents but still whine that there isn't enough or that they wanted something else, and then they have the audacity to come over and take my few presents (I get a few presents each year, just stuff that I ask for and that's it) and then they sit and play with them (they broke my new DS once and I was about to literally scream but my parents just told me "they are just kids" and I had to pay some of the money to get a new one. So yep, bad experiences with children. Never liked them, never plan to.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

children are annoying and i never want one


----------



## hamster (Nov 1, 2016)

i hate little kids, some can really get on my nerves. i'm not sure if i'll have one in the future though


----------



## sej (Nov 1, 2016)

it depends, i don't mind them if they are being raised well. if they're not on the other hand, they are little demons. i especially hate it when they don't look where they're going and then you accidentally bump into them and then the mum gives you a weird look, LIKE IT'S NOT MY FAULT


----------



## ellarella (Nov 1, 2016)

kids are great! they're usually super creative and tons of fun to be around.


----------



## kinsnuf (Nov 1, 2016)

dont find them appealing, mostly because i am super sensitive to noise. they can be super sweet and kind but around them i usually feel like i have to be responsible and make sure they dont get into trouble, so it kind of puts me on edge in a sense. i cant really hate them too much because i was a kid once, kind of still am, and all kids scream and cry on occasion. _ciiiircle of life_


----------



## Irelia (Nov 1, 2016)

I think I should have a couple when I'm older for the good of humanity.
Can't let these good looks go to waste, y'know

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait i don't think I answered the question correctly


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't usually mind them. They can be annoying sometimes, but I'm not around them much.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 1, 2016)

As long as they're 50 feet away, i'll be fine.


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

*i don't like children, but since im under 18 a lot of people are like "but you are one!!!1111!!11!!" and they know what i mean. children are often spoilt and get whatever they want, and theyre generally just annoying brats. i dont know how people find babies cute??? theyre literally just creatures that can't do anything for themselves. younger children also tend to get what they want, and if they do something wrong instead of punishing them and letting them know its wrong, often people are like "theyre just children!!! they dont understand!!!" even though it is clearly their fault. i also hate how everyone expects you to have kids, or are like "oh youll change your mind~", because i know myself better then them.*


----------



## Millefeui (Nov 1, 2016)

I like them as far away from me as possible.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not a fan of them at all. Not hate, but definitely bordering dislike. They're just really unpredictable and I don't like that. :<


----------



## Eline (Nov 2, 2016)

I think no one likes crying/screaming kids, but sometimes kids are just uncontrollable. In general I really like kids and I'd love to have my own someday.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 2, 2016)

Babies make me uneasy, I don't mind older kids except for the fact that I have emetophobia so whenever I'm around them I'm afraid they're going to be sick. But other than that they're ok, they can be really cute.


----------



## windloft (Nov 2, 2016)

i'm very protective of kids, especially with little kids and stuff. i can understand why they're annoying and sometimes uncontrollable, but i try my best to take care of them and stuff.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

I really don't want kids. I don't wanna be responsible for someones entire life. Also theres enough ppl in this world and I believe everyone who doesn't REALLY WANT kids just shouldn't get them.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

i wish i liked kids and i wish i could help them
but i dont
toddlers are the worst


----------



## chaicow (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't like kids. Kids are whinny and spoiled. I hate how they are so unappreciative and disrespect if they are. I also hate how they throw temper tantrums when they don't get what they want and when they do get it, they decide that they don't want it anymore. I am so glad that I'm not a kid anymore. I cannot put up with them.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 4, 2016)

It depends, really. I hate it when they're uncontrolled, noisy and/or spoilt. If they're nice, yeah, I'll deal with them. I've known nice ones.


----------



## Tensu (Nov 4, 2016)

spoiled/cranky kids are the worst. But other than that, they're fine.


----------



## Claude (Nov 4, 2016)

Infants are precious and I love them. LET ME HOLD YOUR BABY! <3

It's loud, disrespectful, badly-behaved children I can't stand.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm fine with most kids as long as their parents are bringing them up well and they behave themselves.

But, unfortunately, in our *wonderful* world we live in, adults these days are ****ty parents.  Almost everytime I leave the house I see some kids being brats or having a fit over something stupid, and the parents do literally nothing.  If I did that when I was their age I would've been punished for like half a year or something crazy.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 5, 2016)

Shut the **** up and leave me alone. If it's a baby especially shut the **** up. Honestly whenever I hear a baby crying I'm like does she like Xanax???


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 6, 2016)

honestly, i can sort of stand them when they're on the older side and/or well-behaved. tho i still feel awkward hanging around them because i feel like i have to be this image of "family friendly".

on the other hand, younger kids and/or poorly raised spoiled brats absolutely enrage me. especially when the parents refuse to do anything about them and just let the demon spawns bother everyone then act all offended when anybody calls them out on it.


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 6, 2016)

For short periods of time they can be adorable, especially if you are not close to them. This is weird to say, but I find that kids are generally better behaved if they don't know you. Once they do, it's tantrum time! 

As a kid, I always related better with adults and found my fellow classmates to be immature for screaming all the time and not being able to shut up, so I guess I've never had an affinity for kids? Like, if the teacher is telling you to be quiet and has that look on her face, just be quiet for the next two minutes so I don't have to sit through her lecture?


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 6, 2016)

I h8 children


----------



## iovis (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't really like kids. Yeah, they can be cute and say funny things, but I think it's too much work. Especially for a lazy person like me lmao.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 6, 2016)

It depends on the children, which I often find is due to their parents.

Usually, sure! I don't like overly loud or rude, people of any age though. Kids usually like me so that helps a little.


----------



## Darumy (Nov 7, 2016)

I dislike kids in general, but it's important to be kind and supportive to them. Good experiences with other people helps them grow.

I find it odd for people to look down on kids because of their immaturity. I get there are some very funny instances, but trashing a kid because of something silly they did? cmon


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2016)

im really  nervous and uncomfortable around kids
i dont get along well with them usually,,, idk it's just really awkward for me to be friendly and good with kids. i don't have much patience for them either, i can't stand loud noises and kids in general just stress me outtttt

dont think i would ever want kids on my own. i think kids deserve a good upbringing w/ good parents and i uh i wouldnt be that probably.


----------



## kylie32123 (Nov 7, 2016)

I hate it when kids think they know it all and ****. When I'm playing online on ps4 ill sometimes run into those 9 year olds and they annoy the fack outta me. Not to mention the kids on Tortimers island.....


----------



## hollowbunnie (Nov 7, 2016)

Im the same way, i cant stand the screaming. At work i hear kids screaming and running around all day and i always say to myself, thank god i dont have those things lmao , one day i will but definitely not anytime soon ! Its different when they are your own, or you are related to them. If my brother or sister had a kid i would be excited to see them, i love my family. But strangers kids. I just can not stand!! XD


----------

